# Floating bed



## Darla (Apr 11, 2009)

I like the floating bed, I think it looks real cool. The black goth look may be a little much though. what does everyone think?


----------



## Ozee (Apr 11, 2009)

thats sexy i like


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 11, 2009)

I really like it....and i love the black!


----------



## Darla (Apr 11, 2009)

i can think of a reason why black might not be good, but nevermind


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 11, 2009)

haha Darla, me too!

But that is one sexy-ass bed. Reaow!

(and how does it stay up like that?)


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 11, 2009)

what...i'm totally lost...why would black not be good?


----------



## Darla (Apr 11, 2009)

oooh Gina better not say


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 11, 2009)

because white stains are a lot more obvious on black sheets


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 11, 2009)

Well...dont eat yogurt in bed and you wont have said problem!



lol but i get it now...a slow day!


----------



## Darla (Apr 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well...dont eat yogurt in bed and you wont have said problem!



lol but i get it now...a slow day! exactly! I just didn't want to say the part about the yogurt or anything


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL Gina!

You can go give me some suggestions on what colour smokey eye to do on someone with super pale skin and freckles then! I need some inspiration!


----------



## Darla (Apr 11, 2009)

Getting back to the "floating look" you mentioned Rosie they just put the supports towards the inside of the bed so you can't really see them. The headboard looks attached and there are definitely supports on there too. Otherwise you would be sitting on the edge of the bed and the whole thing would tips over.

You know what would look really cool? if underneath where it was hidden you put a sting of those low voltage LED lamps (like you can get for christmas trees now) and then the bottom of the bed would have this glow sort of a space ship or something. That's my idea at least.


----------



## Ozee (Apr 11, 2009)

i will never look at yogurt the same way again...


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 11, 2009)

ooh led lights would look really space age and trippy!


----------



## Darla (Apr 11, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ooh led lights would look really space age and trippy! Rosie, you could try them now on your current bed. You just need something to hold the light string in place around the perimeter of your bed frame. I think a colored led (red, blue or green) would look the best.


----------



## Karren (Apr 11, 2009)

Keep it up and I'll move this to the Adult forum..... or creat a laundry forum!! lol


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 11, 2009)

That is one funky bed, I really like that! I would imagine it's somehow attached to the wall?


----------



## Darla (Apr 11, 2009)

here is another one. sort of a cantilever design if i can be permitted to use the engineering term


----------



## HairEgo (Apr 11, 2009)

Whoa....I would be scared that if the bed were in motion for *unknown* reasons, that it would tip forward!!


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd be scared to lie in it also.


----------



## Darla (Apr 11, 2009)

this is from a hotel in Taiwan







they are doing the illumination under the bed it seems?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 11, 2009)

I love those. I wonder how they tested them so they wouldn't topple over for obvious reasons lol


----------



## Ozee (Apr 11, 2009)

LOL could you imagine the job description title or advertisement for the testing!


----------



## Tyari (Apr 18, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd be scared to lie in it also. Ditto! it looks unstable.
The taiwan one looks cool but I still don't trust the design.


----------

